# Trivia 8/19



## luckytrim (Aug 19, 2019)

trivia 8/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Wyoming was the first state where women were granted the right  to vote. If
women couldn't vote, Wyoming wouldn't have had enough voting  citizens to
become a state.
Wyoming became a state in 1890.

1. Which band member of the Monkees played drums?
  a. - Peter
  b. - Mickey
  c. - Peter
  d. - Davy
2. Hepatitis is an illness related to which part of the  body?
3. What links the cassowary, kiwi and penguin? (Yes, they are  all birds, but
what else ??)
4. We owe the invention of alternating current generators and  motors to 
whom ?
  a. - Thomas Edison
  b. - Nikola Tesla
  c. - Both of these
  d. - Neither of These
5. Strange Words are These ; If someone engages in Kompology,  what are they 
doing?
  a. - Playing Jacks
  b. - Reciting from a Religious Text
  c. - Bragging about themselves
  d. - Collecting Beverage "Coasters"
6. The ancestor of all modern day chickens, the Red Jungle  Fowl (Gallus 
gallus) was native to what area of the world?
  a. - South America
  b. - Middle East
  c. - East Africa
  d. - Southeast Asia
7. From Shakespeare's "As You Like It", "All the world's a  stage, and all 
the men and women merely players."
What is the basic misconception inherent in this statement  ?
8. Jules Verne penned a story that began with a descent into  Iceland's 
Snaefellsjokull volcano and ended at Italy's Stromboli volcano  ; name that 
novel...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Early TV product pitches were worked into the show  itself.
July 1, 1941 marked the date of the first official commercial  shown on
television. It was a 10-second advertisement for   Cigars.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. the Liver
3. They are all flightless
4. - b
5. - c
6. - d
7. Women weren't allowed on the Stage at that  time
8. "Journey to the Center of the Earth"

CRAP !!
July 1, 1941 marked the date of the first official commercial  shown on
television. It was a 10-second advertisement for Bulova  watches on WNBT (now
WNBC) in New York City. Some might say it's all been downhill  from there.


----------

